# Gute Bücher zu J2EE



## gast (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade, in der J2EE-Welt  Fuß zu fassen. Ich habe einige Bücher zu diesem Thema gefunden. Daher wollte ich nach eurer Meinung Fragen, ob diese Bücher mir weiter helfen können. 

J2EE von Thomas Stark

J2EE Hotspots von Rainer Sawitzki / Adam Bien

J2EE-Entwicklung mit Open-Source-Tools von Stefan Edlich, Martin Backschat

Oder kennt Ihr noch andere Bücher, die Ihr mir vorschlagen könntet. 

Danke und ciao.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Mrz 2005)

Monson-Haefel


----------



## Jockel (8. Mrz 2005)

Wenn du dich noch nicht mit J2EE beschäftigt hast, wird dir "J2EE Hotspots von Rainer Sawitzki / Adam Bien " nicht weiterhelfen, weil es nur einzelne Probleme aufgreift (Hotspots halt) und behandelt, aber keinen Einstieg in J2EE darstellt.
Zu den anderen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen...


----------



## Guest (9. Mrz 2005)

Bei The Serverside findest Du paar gute kostenlose Bücher 
zum Downlod (siehe rechts i.d. Mitte; Free books for download)


----------



## DP (9. Mrz 2005)

j2ee developer's guide von markt und technik gibt einen netten überblick...


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2005)

Vielleicht solltest du dir erstmal im klaren sein was du machen willst?
Webanwendungen mit JSP's und Servlets (evtl. auch Struts) und/oder EJB's?


----------

